# Danio kyathit or Dwarf Neon Rainbow?



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

I like the shape of Zebra Danio better than Neon Rainbow. However, I dont have any exp with any of them. Do you like Rummy nose ? They school together pretty good, and super active.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a group of the dwarf neons they are extremely fun to watch, the colors are very vibrant, especially Right after lights on when they are flaring at each other. My vote is for them


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I personally like the Neon Dwarf Rainbows!


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW! I never seen those Orange-Finned Zebra Danio before. They would be even more stunning if they had long fins. I have some long fin (regular color) and they are awesome dither fish for my CPDs.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been strongly considering getting some of those Danios for my 46gal.

If you end up getting them, please keep us posted on how they do? Especially how they compare to the regular Zebras?


----------



## Golightly (Jan 14, 2011)

huhu89151734 said:


> I like the shape of Zebra Danio better than Neon Rainbow. However, I dont have any exp with any of them. Do you like Rummy nose ? They school together pretty good, and super active.


Funny you say that, it's the only reason why I'm not sure. Their shape is a bit to rounded.



Noahma said:


> I have a group of the dwarf neons they are extremely fun to watch, the colors are very vibrant, especially Right after lights on when they are flaring at each other. My vote is for them


Other than the round shape I do like the Dwarf Neons, beautiful colors but also from what I read seems to be perfect for a planted tank, except some articles mention that they jump and I have a open tank. Do you know if they jump?



Scipio said:


> WOW! I never seen those Orange-Finned Zebra Danio before. They would be even more stunning if they had long fins. I have some long fin (regular color) and they are awesome dither fish for my CPDs.


Appartantly they are very new, only recently discovered and they do have slightly longer fins too. I've not seen them in my local shop, but there is a online shop that have them in stock at the moment, I'm just not sure if it's sensible to buy fish by mail order delivery.

I found them as I really loved the look of the Galaxy Rasporas but felt they were to small.




lauraleellbp said:


> I've been strongly considering getting some of those Danios for my 46gal.
> 
> If you end up getting them, please keep us posted on how they do? Especially how they compare to the regular Zebras?


Will do!


----------

